
How to build a user authentication system, from scratch - siscia
https://gist.github.com/siscia/5ed3277551370df3eb8b1063923621d4
======
raven393
Thanks for posting such a thorough guide in plain, easy to understand English
... it's great :)

------
andytruett
Step 1: don't.

~~~
raven393
Any particular frameworks/libraries you recommend instead?

